# Anyone added a ramp to a stock trailer? Warning! Graphic photos!



## Phly

Got a "96" corn pro stock trailer. Which by the way works really good for us. This off season I'm going to corner off the nose for a tack area. I'd also like to add a ramp. It has a rear 2" hitch receiver, my first thought is just build a ramp that slips in the hitch. That way im not modifying the door etc. any thoughts, amazingly simple solutuions, bad ideas, etc... My main reason for wanting a ramp is the floor is fairly high. They almost jump in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie

Be very, very careful. This was a brand new, custom made trailer. No one knew that this could happen, or that the gap was even remotely wide enough, but they were loading up after a show, and his hoof just slipped through.

The pictures were taken for insurance and the law suit which ensued... Arcadian was put down.


----------



## Phly

That's a huge gap! I'd be happy with nothing under a half inch! Holy smoke! On a lighter note, i seen a horse clean a ramp off a 7 horse aluminum trailer once. Big money trailers don't mean safety or easy loading.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted

mudpie said:


> Be very, very careful. This was a brand new, custom made trailer. No one knew that this could happen, or that the gap was even remotely wide enough, but they were loading up after a show, and his hoof just slipped through.
> 
> The pictures were taken for insurance and the law suit which ensued... Arcadian was put down.


 
OMG! very, very sad


----------



## Muppetgirl

Wow......that looks very very painful! So sad.....


----------



## Spotted

Phly said:


> Got a "96" corn pro stock trailer. Which by the way works really good for us. This off season I'm going to corner off the nose for a tack area. I'd also like to add a ramp. It has a rear 2" hitch receiver, my first thought is just build a ramp that slips in the hitch. That way im not modifying the door etc. any thoughts, amazingly simple solutuions, bad ideas, etc... My main reason for wanting a ramp is the floor is fairly high. They almost jump in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We were thinking the same thing. Hopefully someone has an idea.


----------



## tinyliny

that is so horrible. I added the warning for graphic photos, because some cannot stand to see such blood and pain. 
Poor, poor baby.


----------



## Chevaux

Ohh - those pictures were horrible; I actually feel sick.

I did have a ramp welded onto my old horse trailer. It was a wood with metal trim one, somewhat bigger than factory installed ramps because it had to fit over the bumper and thus the slope (or whatever the correct term for it is) was longer. I got the ramp after the fact from the trailer company and took it to a professional welder. He welded the ramp right to the bumper (it was a substantial steel one) and fortunately there were no gaps. Eventually I took it off (a number of years later) as the wood was starting to rot away and it was getting just too heavy to lift (bad back).


----------



## Phly

Well "spotted" I gotta plan. Lol. I'll show ya pics of ours when I build It. I like hearing others opinions too though. Easier for 20 ideas mixed to one awesome one then 3 bad ideas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

That is just awful....I don't know what I'd do if that happened to one of my horses...


----------



## Joe4d

I dont see the point of a ramp at all, a place for more rust, more weight, dangerous, as horses can step off to the side, A horse is perfectly capable of stepping up the foot or so to load.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I like ramps, I find they are easier for babies, and if a horse is injured let me tell you stories about how ramps have literally saved horse's lives because without them, they couldn't physically get on the trailer.

The other thing is to find a small hill and back up to that so the step up is less.

I have a Sundowner and really like the design, I like the design of the Hawk too.








That's how mine is set up, but I have an angle haul. There's some danger if the horse comes off the side, but I haven't had any issues, nor can I find any online.


----------



## Clava

That was an awful accident , how terrible for all of you! That gap was huge though and totally unaaceptable.

My lorry has a huge ramp, but no gap at all at the junction. I would get a clearer pic but it is pouring with rain at the moment.


----------



## mudpie

Yeah, ramps can be great!  You've just got to be really, really careful about even tiny gaps. Arcadian was sort of a one-in-a-million, very talented young guy with loads of unprecedented talent and potential, and it absolutely tore Christine apart when the accident happened. And it happened once, so it doesn't need to happen again! Hence horrible images.


----------



## mls

I dislike ramps. A lot of vets I work with dislike ramps. The leg injuries are numerous. Remember there is not much covering the bone on the leg. Just off to the side of the ramp and major scrape - if you are lucky that is all.

There are ways to position a trailer to load a horse that can't step up. I've done it in the dark, pouring rain with mud on a hill at two in the morning. I was called to assist the horse owner as the vet on call knew it could be done with calm level headed people.

Our foals (or calves) have never hesitated to pop in or out of either of our step up trailers.


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, when I lived in the UK all we had was ramps, and I thought the step ups over here were really odd, couldn't see how you got horses to step up into the trailer.

Now I live in Canada, I LURVE my step up trailer, I find it a lot easier to deal with and the horses load no worries. The only thing that I don't like is backing a horse out over a step down, that seems to give them lots of issues, poor G Man always travelled in stock trailers, so walked in and walked out. His new owners picked him up in their nice little trailer, G Man jumped in as good as gold, but it took them 2 hours to back him out when he got to his destination


----------



## nvr2many

OMG! That was so horrible. Its just like a train wreck and we have to look, oh why did I look!!! 
On a better note tho. Good to know. May save another horse somewhere.


----------



## NeuroticMare

Going to check the distance between my ramp and trailer now. These pictures are horrifying. Godspeed, poor horse


----------



## Phly

mls said:


> I dislike ramps. A lot of vets I work with dislike ramps. The leg injuries are numerous. Remember there is not much covering the bone on the leg. Just off to the side of the ramp and major scrape - if you are lucky that is all.
> 
> That's what got me thinking ramp in the first place. On at least 3 occasion they've scraped legs. It's a good 18".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

In theory a ramp seems nice but I wouldn't want one. My horse has a panick attack unloading from a straight load so what I did was unhook her put her lead over her back then go to the back of the trailer and guide her out. I started by holding on to a leg and getting her to set it on the ground now I just tap the leg she needs to step down with and shes out. Just watch your own feet since you are close to the horse when doing this.


----------



## Inga

Heartbreaking photos. I am so sorry that happened to that horse. So many "accidents" to these fragile creatures. A plan like this seems ideal. They walk on and then walk forward off. Seems a lot safer even with a ramp. 2 Horse Gooseneck Dressing Room Floor Plan


----------



## FlyGap

No ramps for me. I had a horse get excited unloading and the incline and her shoes were a terrible match. She ended up slipping and landed HARD on her shoulder, thank heavens she was ok after a few weeks of rest. Only use them with mats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

And I don't like mats either. You are unloading (really any way you do it is potentially dangerous) you have a horse with slippery feet that could be packed in manure...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

See I've seen 2 horses now unloading without ramps, slipping their hinds under the trailer and cracking their heads open falling backwards... have yet to see a ramp accident as bad, a few scrapes for sure, but nothing like seeing a little girls pony flipped with his brains spilled out everywhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

I also prefer a ramp to a step up. We almost lost a Missouri Fox Trotter when his hinds slipped under the trailer. It was an excruciating three hours trying to get him out, but he ended up with only minor injuries. Thank God he was a calm horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

Were these injured horses unloaded on pavement? I figure its saver to unload on dry ground, never grassy, damp, slippery, or paved. Just checking so I can be safer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

My trainer has a ramp on her trailer and while it is nicw and we have never had an accident, the springs both broke and have had to be replaced the ramp without those springs was near impossible for just one of us to lift. Other then that i like them you can always put the rubber bumper like the step ups have on the edges of the ramp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie

My mare dented the ramp to a trailer, and she has also scraped her legs a little from sliding off the side.

She prefers trailers without the ramp. Thank goodness.


----------



## Chevaux

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> See I've seen 2 horses now unloading without ramps, slipping their hinds under the trailer and cracking their heads open falling backwards... have yet to see a ramp accident as bad, a few scrapes for sure, but nothing like seeing a little girls pony flipped with his brains spilled out everywhere.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I bet this is going to open a can of worms: I never liked backing my horses out of either of my trailers. I now have a two horse slant (before had a two horse straight load with ramp). I lead my horses into it and I lead them out because they're quiet with it and they are very relaxed and controlled with themselves doing it this way - thus they are much safer to themselves and me. :hide:


----------



## QOS

First off, those pictures are so heartbreaking. I feel so badly for the horse and owner. How horrible.

I have a ramp on my Brenderup. I generally unlatch Biscuit from the groom's door, walk to the back and drop the ramp and unhook the butt bar. I give Biscuit a tap on his leg and most of the time he walks out quietly. Sometimes I have to go to the front and take his lead and push back on his halter with the command to back up. I go to the back of the trail and stand on the side with my hand on his side to make sure he realizes to move either straight back or slightly to his right. I have never had a trouble unloading my boys from a ramp but after seeing these pictures I will make sure we are safe each time I haul them.


----------



## enzoleya

Oh my gosh that is terrible. I would prefer my horse have to jump in rather than deal with a ramp. My mom has a straight load two horse trailer with a ramp and I have one without. It's easier to load them without the ramp, plus the ramp gets horse poo wedged in it and you have to clean it out almost every time you try to close it. My trailer is a bit up there, but as long as you keep them calm they can step up and down without jumping up or down. We've had a lot of slips and near falls on the ramp and it's covered with a mat. Also slipping off the side, luckily no injury, although my horse has hit her head on the top edge of the trailer because she reared while she was on the ramp.


----------



## WickedNag

I prefer no ramps... just my opinion


----------



## dwhranch

Teach the horse to jump in. If they can jump a fence this should be no problem. Ramps can be slippery too. I send my horses in by themselves then i follow or catch them at the window. Good luck.


----------



## smrobs

I concur with everyone about those pictures, how horribly heartbreaking!

As for ramps, never had a trailer with one...don't really see the need if you teach your horse to _calmly_ load/unload. Because of the way that I haul...and because I normally haul a stock trailer, most of my horses are the walk on/walk off types, but they will back off a trailer if they need to.


----------



## Spirit Lifter

So sad and horrifying! The suffering.........sorry. I'm looking now for a trailer and will get one without a ramp!


----------



## RockyTrails

If You must add a ramp to your trailer build the hinges full length across back so there is absolutely no gap, Just like a Piano hinge, Also add flip up solid guides on sides so horse cannot step off the side. My 53 year old trailer has a ramp from factory and I love it. I too have seen horses slip under trailers loading and unloading on step ups, busting their skulls wide open on Loading on Dirt, Asphalt, Concrete, even off dry rubber mats.
That is so very sad that poor horse suffered that way.


----------



## RockyTrails

Not That I am saying ramps are safe I have also seen several horrible accidents on ramps. I have 3 trailers, 2 step up and 1 ramped. I only haul calm headed horses in ramped trailer. A green colt or horse will surely hurt it self on a ramp or even a step up if it spooks when loading or unloading. And always have trailer hitched up to truck before loading never load an unhitched trailer.

I will snap a couple pics of proper hinges for ramps, they must be built by a certified welder because of the weight they carry. Please do not buy hinges from stores, They are weak.


----------



## Sharpie

My trailer's a step up (2H Slant), I didn't want to deal with the weight, jamming or bent ramps. I usually let the horses turn around and walk in and out on their own time, so no issues or problems. My boy will back off a trailer and step down if I ask him to, but why bother if there's room for them to turn around and walk off is how I see it. I'm not a fan of straight loads you can't do that with, ramp or no ramp. A big factor for safe trailering is teaching the horse to load, ride, and unload calmly, regardless of the trailer options.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I have an unusual ramp. I have a horse that is to big to turn around in the trailer, and I made a ramp of white styrofoam stuff that I got from a builders supply. The ramp is light enough for me to put in the back of my truck. If the horse were to slip into the "crack", never happened, he would not be injured. He has stepped off to the side, but it's so soft, no injuries. I've had people come up to me and ask about how to make one. When I first made mine, I figued it would only last a short time. I've had it over 10 years. I only have to rewrap it to keep the foam in place. My horse is very well trained, but I have not had any problems with my ramp.


----------



## faye

99.9% of all horse trailers in the UK have ramps, I have never heard of an incident like the one mentioned earlier in this thread. Mind you the ramps are fitted at the factory and dont have a gap.


----------



## waresbear

I am not a fan of ramps for the simple fact I don't like the extra effort of lowing it and raising it and securing it. Very sad about the horse in the pictures, no horse should deserves that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot

Similar to Faye, I don't think I have ever seen a step up trailer/float here unless it is a stock crate, and then you back up to a loading ramp or dirt mound to load. Never heard of an accident like that, again though nearly all ramps are factory fitted and don't have a gap.



> plus the ramp gets horse poo wedged in it and you have to clean it out almost every time you try to close it.


I don't know about anyone else, but I clean out the floor of my float EVERY TIME one of the horses poops. It can rot the floor away if you leave it, and it stinks, and makes the floor slippery for the horses, and it is really bad for their feet to stand in poop. I have never had an issue with poo blocking up the hinges as I just sweep out the hinges as I am sweeping out the poop. 

We have a big three horse angle load, we generally walk on and turn around and walk off, though none of our horses has an issue backing off either. 

I have had plenty of horses step off the side of the ramp when learning to load/unload and as yet haven't had any injuries. 

I've never used a step up so have no idea if it would be better/worse, but for my horses who are used to a ramp, it would be a big shock I think, lol!


----------



## RockyTrails

The company that built the ramp on this thread obviously had no experience building horse ramps or there was supposed to be a hinged plate that flips over the gap to prevent such accidents.


----------



## RockyTrails

whisperbaby22 said:


> I have an unusual ramp. I have a horse that is to big to turn around in the trailer, and I made a ramp of white styrofoam stuff that I got from a builders supply. The ramp is light enough for me to put in the back of my truck. If the horse were to slip into the "crack", never happened, he would not be injured. He has stepped off to the side, but it's so soft, no injuries. I've had people come up to me and ask about how to make one. When I first made mine, I figued it would only last a short time. I've had it over 10 years. I only have to rewrap it to keep the foam in place. My horse is very well trained, but I have not had any problems with my ramp.


That sounds like a good idea


----------



## Sherian

I use a step up stock trailer. My 10.2hh ancient pony had no trouble stepping up, have loaded a mini with only a small hop on his part. Mine travel loose in boxes so they turn around and step down. Personally I have seen more problems with horses falling off the edge of ramps then with them stepping up/down. 
If you ever pick up unhandled stock a step up that you can back up to a loading chute is a godsend. I don't know about other vet clinics but guelph university had a bank you could back up to for unloading injured horses.
If I was going to add a ramp I would look into a sliding ramp with sides (like on a horse box) so that the trailer could still function as a step up as well.


----------

